# Anti-hyperalgesic effect of octreotide on IBS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I will have an anal viscerometry and a monametry in March 3.I would like to know if anyone can explain me this research:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=AbstractAnti-hyperalgesic effect of octreotide in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Schwetz I, Naliboff B, Munakata J, Lembo T, Chang L, Matin K, Ohning G, Mayer EA.CNS/WH: Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Women's Health, Los Angeles, CA 90073, USA.BACKGROUND: Octreotide has been found to be beneficial in the treatment of chronic pain, although the mechanisms underlying its therapeutic effect are incompletely understood. AIMS: To assess the effect of octreotide on perceptual responses to rectal distension in irritable bowel syndrome patients and healthy controls at baseline and following the experimental induction of rectal hyperalgesia. METHODS: In study 1, rectal perception thresholds for discomfort were determined in seven irritable bowel syndrome patients and eight healthy controls on three separate days using a computer-controlled barostat. Subjects received saline, low-dose and high-dose octreotide in a random double-blind fashion. In study 2, perceptual responses to rectal distension were obtained in nine irritable bowel syndrome patients and seven controls before and after repetitive high-pressure mechanical sigmoid stimulation. RESULTS: Octreotide increased the discomfort thresholds in irritable bowel syndrome patients, but not in controls, without changing rectal compliance. Repetitive sigmoid stimulation resulted in decreased rectal discomfort thresholds in the patient group only. In irritable bowel syndrome patients, octreotide prevented the sensitizing effect of repetitive sigmoid stimulation on rectal discomfort thresholds. CONCLUSIONS: Octreotide effectively increased discomfort thresholds in irritable bowel syndrome patients, but not in controls, at baseline and during experimentally induced rectal hyperalgesia. These findings suggest that octreotide exerts primarily an anti-hyperalgesic rather than analgesic effect on visceral perception.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

../messageboards/ub...ed&sb=5&o=&vc=1Octreotide May Be Effective in Treatment of Nonconstipated IBSLaura GaterMay 24, 2005 (Chicago) â€" Octreotide reduces abdominal complaints and improves stool consistency, suggesting that it may be beneficial in nonconstipated irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), according to findings presented here at Digestive Disease Week 2005.The study examined the effect of a slow-release preparation of octreotide (Sandostatine LAR) on rectal sensitivity and symptoms in nonconstipated IBS patients. Previous research by Hasler and colleagues published in the March 1994 issue of the Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics determined that acute administration of octreotide inhibits afferent responses to rectal distension and possesses an antihyperalgesic effect in IBS, according the findings of Schwetz and colleagues in the January 2004 issue of Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics. It was unknown if prolonged octreotide treatment would improve gastrointestinal tract symptoms and reduce visceral sensitivity. In fact, the eight-week treatment with octreotide compared with placebo did significantly increase patients' threshold for first sensation.The randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, parallel group study involved 42 nonconstipated IBS patients from ages 19 to 63 years, including 20 females. Patients received 20 mg of octreotide daily. Each underwent a barostat study before and after the eight-week treatment to assess rectal sensitivity, using an intermittent, pressure-controlled, and a slow ramp volume-controlled distention protocol."The most important outcome of the study was the effects of the slow release of octreotide compared with an acute experience," Sjoerd Kuiken, MD, investigator of the study, told Medscape. "In its current form, it is not a safe drug. Patients have to be screened for gallstones every six months. It is only for treating severe and disabling cases of nonconstipated IBS now because of the adverse effects. Other data still have to be analyzed."Octreotide has the additional benefits of slowing small bowel transit, inhibiting intraluminal secretion, and promoting absorption. The patients who received octreotide reported a 36% Â± 2% effect on global relief, while those taking placebo reported a 27% Â± 3% effect. Octreotide also improved stool consistency compared with placebo, with 49% Â± 3% of patients having loose and watery stools vs 64% Â± 2% in placebo (P < .01). However, abdominal pain and defecation frequency were not affected.Novartis Pharma B.V. Arnhem provided grant and research support.DDW 2005: Abstract 624. Presented May 17, 2005.


----------

